

Ask HN: Any startups in need of awesome support? - helen842000

Hi HN,<p>TL; DR - Can anyone suggest any startups that are hiring for apps support roles? <p>Or even not openly hiring but are growing so fast they might be receptive.<p>I'm genuinely looking for a problem solving, people-facing/supporting role with an interesting startup.<p>I'm tired of supporting 50+ legacy applications with no room for growth, I want to focus on a single cutting edge product &#38; know it inside out, as part of a fresh team.<p>Remote, UK or relocation is fine, I'm mostly just interested in providing amazing support.<p>Info &#38; background - CS grad, female, UK, 5 years in high demand support environments, love of stats, data &#38; improving process efficiency. HTML/CSS, Python, some PHP &#38; MySQL &#38; a little RoR.   <p>Feel like I have covered many technologies on the surface level, happy to master a subset &#38; improve full stack knowledge.<p>Any suggestions would be great.<p>Thanks!
======
ericingram
We might need some of that, email eric at getfwd.com

~~~
helen842000
Excellent. Thanks!

------
GroupRefer
I know 37signals is looking for one. What better place to work at?

~~~
helen842000
GMT timezone too! Thanks!

------
syed123
Love to have you for this role, my email is Syed@LetsLunch.com

